# altima drive shaft installation



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi,

I need your help on inserting drive shaft into tranaaxle
for 97 Nissan Altima GXE Automatic (driver side). The
old shaft is already out of the car.

1: Nissan manual refers to a tool (J34297) to set along the
inner circumference of the trans seal and then insert
drive axle. Is this tool necessary to have.

2: Per Service manual, be sure to align serrations of the
axle shaft and then withdraw the tool. Question is that
serration need to align to what. I can not see inside
of the tranny through seal hole.

3: Serrations on the half shaft are shrap, how to protect the
seal from serrations cutting into. Trying to avoid fluid
leak.

4: How to make sure that circular clip or snap ring at 
end of the shaft is properly meshed with side gear.
What if clip is not seated or meshed, does this clip needs
to be aligned when shaft is inserted.

5: Is trany has to be in park or neutral when shaft is
inserted.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

suren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your help on inserting drive shaft into tranaaxle
> for 97 Nissan Altima GXE Automatic (driver side). The
> ...


just slide the axle into the tranny gently and turn the axle shaft till the splines connect. then give the axle a shove. you can even tap the end of the shaft with a non-metallic mallet if the clip doesnt want to seat.


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

I take it that trany has to in neutral so that axle shaft can be turned to
connect the end of shaft to the splines. Thanks.



AsleepAltima said:


> just slide the axle into the tranny gently and turn the axle shaft till the splines connect. then give the axle a shove. you can even tap the end of the shaft with a non-metallic mallet if the clip doesnt want to seat.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

suren said:


> I take it that trany has to in neutral so that axle shaft can be turned to
> connect the end of shaft to the splines. Thanks.


i would leave it in park so that the splines in the tranny stay still.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have went threw 3 sets of axles in my old 93 alty. very easy to install. ive had to do it on the side of the road before. but yea like asleep said leave it in park and just gently slide it in the tranny as you wiggle it so the teeth can meet up.


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks for the info. I was able to install without any problems.


----------

